# Quebec points for MCA



## itsamit102 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I want to know how much our profile can score for Quebec immigration.
The details are as below:

My Details:

Age : 31 years : 16 points
Education : B.Sc. ( 3 years ) + MCA (3 years) : 12 points
Area of training : ???
Experience : 8 years : 8 points
IELTS : 6.5 : ??? 
DELF : A1 : 2 points


Spouse Details:
Age : 28 : 3 points 
Educatioin : B.Sc. IT + M.Sc. IT 5 yrs : 3 Points
Area of training : 4 Points
Experience : 4.5 yrs 
IELTS : 6.5


Also we have a daughter less than a year old. : 4 points

I am not sure about the points indicated in RED fonts.
Please share your knowledge regarding the same and correct if required.

Thanks in advance.


----------

